# Ford Galaxy...



## Kev

Here's my little weekend escape vehicle...  I take the seats out of the back, clip the futon in and my weekday car becomes a cosy mini camper.
During the day there's plenty of room for sitting (and cooking if the weather's bad) and at night, with the screens at the windows, there's a nice comfy double bed.
































Then, on Monday, it's back to being a car again..... :lol-053:


----------



## phillybarbour

Great double use of a vehicle.


----------



## Blodwyn Pig

Smart! :wave:


----------



## n brown

spot on mate !


----------



## Deadsfo

thats great that mate,I;v just got two swivel front seats from a Galaxy to put in the front of my soon to be converted merc508


----------



## dave and mary

what a good idea, it looks great.


I used seats out of a galaxy in our old van        They worked well.


           :drive:       :drive:


----------



## Kev

A pic with the Omnistore 2000 awning on though I don't use it anymore, just including it in the thread as part of the evolution of the car. 






It's just the right size for it but I have a back problem and take a risk each time I lift it on or off. On the lookout for a Caravanstore roll-out one instead.

Just got hold of a Caranex to use on the back but haven't had chance to try it on the car yet cos of the weather, will stick a couple of pics of that on when I do....


----------



## Tezza33

That looks great, and you could overnight anywhere if you're discreet


----------



## Burtie

Megga I know what to do with my galaxy now when the camper is off the road


----------



## Kev

Burtie said:


> Megga I know what to do with my galaxy now when the camper is off the road



Very quick and easy conversion, the futon clamps into the seat mounting points to stop it moving around and can be adjusted forwards and backwards to allow more room in the back when parked up, with the front seats slid all the way forward. The actual clamp is a threaded hook.






The sliding part of the futon is held in place with a pin...






The pivot points on the futon had to be changed a bit, and it needed legs/sliders, but nothing difficult.

On the dark evenings at this time of year though it can get a bit boring, so it also has this...






It's a radio, mp3 player, DVD player, Freeview TV, internet via wifi or 3G, plays films via USB or memory card, satnav etc etc etc and it's linked to a monitor in the back. It also has a remote control so you don't have to climb into the front to change anything or turn it off)  :raofl:


----------



## Discoverypaul

We're did you get the screen blinds from ? I'm converting my Land Rover but you can't buy screen blinds etc or did you make them ?


----------



## Kev

I made them from silver bubblewrap stuff from B&Q and a pack of suckers from a poundshop.
I cut a piece of the stuff roughly to size, put it against the window using one of the straight edges along the bottom of the window, used a blunt pen-top to mark the outlines of the other edges and then cut it to shape. Used a tubular holepunch to make the holes for the suckers... Quick, easy and very effective :rolleyes2:


----------



## Discoverypaul

Thanks for that kev is the silver double sided ?


----------



## Kev

Yeah, it's silver both sides, not only insulates but stops any light at all shining through, only light you see is where the clear suckers are, I suppose if you used black suckers there wouldn't even be that. The handy thing about the poundshop suckers is that they have a hook on the inside, handy for hanging a little light on so you know where it is in case you need to go to the loo in the middle of the night... hahaha :lol-053:
I think it was only about £7 and there's more than enough for all the windows.


----------



## Discoverypaul

Thanks again Kev


----------

